# Happy Thanksgiving from $3 Mission of Thanks



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2009)

WooHoo!!




Haaaaaaaay!

I can't believe a full year has gone by, but we are SO ready for this and so excited about our $3 Mission of Thanks this year, and SO, SO in need of it!

Why $3? Well, it is 3 weeks until Thanksgiving and what better way to show your thanks for the past year than to donate to CMHR.





Also, $3 is an amount almost any one can give. Many people want to help and often what a charity asks for is beyond their reach, we believe ALL who want to help can do so, just by us asking for only $3. Really, we are just asking for $3!!!! Times how many forum members?

Before you say that won't work, let me tell you it DOES work and HAS work for the past 4 years. It sounds so simple, who'd of thought,,,but each year we raise close to $5,000, $3 at a time!





So yes, absolutely, your $3 DOES make a difference! Miss Tennessee who is healthy, happy, and fed, who now owns me,,,is verification what your $3 will do!

Through the $3 Mission,,, we will have matches, so check back for those,,,we have gift cards,,,gift baskets,,,unique gifts,,,horse products,,,and much, MUCH more,,,that could all be yours, just by donating. If you have something you want to include in the gifts for donors,,pm me.

CMHR has already taken in several horses in the last month, if this is any indication of the year to come, they truly need our help!

To donate your $3,

Paypal

[email protected]

Snailmail

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronado View Rd

Tuscon, AZ 85739

Gini, correct me if any of the above is wrong.

Please do NOT pin this threat, you take away our fun in keeping it up!





You are going to hear some wonderful, heartfelt stories,,,see some wonderful horses that have been helped by CMHR in the past, and meet some awesome people.

Last day to donate, Thanksgiving Day,,,in 3 weeks.

So, it's actually the night before day one,,,who wants to donate early?


----------



## Leeana (Nov 4, 2009)

Wonderful



:yeah



..... Cannot wait to get my $$$ in


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't begin to tell you how much Gini loves to run to the mailbox this time of year!





Just picture this,,,she wakes up, oh, the mail has run! She slips on her overcoat, still in her Scooby-Do pj's and pink bunny slippers,,,going through 3 foot of snow down her 3/4 a mile lane, wind gusting up to 30 mph,,,just to pick up your check. To see how many more horses they can help today, to see how many more can get the vet care they deserve and need.

What did you do today, buy today that cost $3? Can you do without it tomorrow?

Burger King on the way to work?

That extra piece of chocolate cake after lunch?

Starbucks?

How about Kroger bread instead of Wonder?

We may not all NEED that 2nd bowl of Strawberry Ice Cream, but there is a horse out there that needs a good meal.

I think if we looked, there is $3 out there somewhere!

Hint: check all couch cushions, car seats, dryers!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2009)

I see we are all up and at'm early this morning! Gotta get the horses fed before we get to work!!

Some horses aren't being fed this morning, that is where CMHR comes in, that is where your $3 is going!

Happy 3 weeks before Thanksgiving everybody!!

On your mark,,,get set,,,hit that paypal button!


----------



## Gini (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh Boy I love this time of year!



Got loads of things to have Carolyn post. Like gift certificates to our favorite online tack shops Ozark and DD, foal blankets donated by Pondlake. Beautiful note cards from Liz Verand and her wonderful mother Dottie, Briggs, some gently used sheets and other horse tack. Some beautiful jewlry from Sage at Crystal Paths. Also, From our very own CMHR store a Designer halter and lead. Wait until you see everything!! Pictures to be posted. I will be getting Carolyn more and more things to post about and their donors with pictures in the next few days.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 5, 2009)

This is always sooo fun! i sent in something via paypal to help get the fun started! thanks for all the work you put in Frankie, Gini, and everyone else involved! jennifer


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2009)

Gini will be giving us updates every few days! We usually start kind of slow, but will have the updates any way.

Would someone from the board be kind enough to provide us with the information as to what our money will be used for?

Thanks!!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 5, 2009)

My check is in the mail!! I was paying bills when I saw CMHR in my list of payees, and it was pretty easy to enter an amount and just click! That was before I saw this post!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 5, 2009)

I most certainly would be very happy to do that for you Carolyn. The monies are used to care for the horses in custody. We currently have 9 horses within the rescue. These monies help the foster homes provide for the horses in their care if needed - ie...wormer, vet, farrier, feed, dental care etc..... sometimes certain fosters need supplements and extra supplies like blankets and halters that fit. We will also assist with transport fees when needed (sometimes foster horses need to be moved from one foster home to another) and on a rare occasion we offer assistance to other rescues when they have a surplus of horses come in at one time that need very intense care. These monies have helped SO many horses over the years and CMHR thanks everyone so very much for continuing to help us help the horses. There truly is no way to tell you how much it is appreciated!

We are trying very hard to get our website updated with all the new horses. 

A few examples of monies used in the last couple weeks on the horses:

$571.00 vet bill from surrenders

$175.00 vet bill ponies

$438.00 tranport to move fosters from one place to another


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2009)

Drum roll please!!

Pllll, Plll, plllllllll

It's our first challenge!

Thank you to Lisa at Ozark,,,yeah Lisa!

We have a $10 gift cerificate and this is how you win it.

Go find 3 forum members, talk with them and convince them to give to the Mission. Then come back and list the 3 names saying these members(list them by forum name) and yourself will be giving $3 or more,(each) and the gift certificate to Ozark Tack is yours!! How easy is that for $10?!?!

Just get 3 others to give as you are, and this gift certificate is yours!!





(Does not have to be same amount of $)

The 4 total donors may pay by either paypal or snail mail.

If by chance we have 2 close together win, (within an hour), we have more gifts.

Best of luck!

Now email!!! PM!!! Call!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't begin to tell you how Thankful we are here for all our kids!!

While out this morning they all agreed to pull together their allowance, skip the apple treats this week and donate in the name of their new sister Misty. Even though Prints, who thinks she owns the world thought her name should be listed too.





So they will each have $3 in the mail to Gini!

Much to be thankful for this season!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope you all have had a great week, and when the weekend has settled down and you are sitting making out your bills,,,I hope you save a stamp for our mission!





Thank you all so very much!!

Really, all we are asking for is that $3.00

You're the best! And I for one appreciate you so much!


----------



## Marty (Nov 6, 2009)

Our recent bills at CMHR have been very high this month. Some of the horses we have recently rescued were in such dire straights in horrific circumstances, it made saving Miss Tennessee look like a walk in the park in comparison.

You would think that being in the rescue business and an avid horseman for so long nothing should shock me anymore, but it did. The rescue of some of our horses this month sent our entire Board of Directors reeling in disbelief and horror. Thanks to your previous donations, we had the money to activate an immediate rescue. Those who supported us just saved these innocent little lives from a horrible fate.

We so appreciate those that have trusted us with your hard earned money in the past and continue to do so. Please know that your precious dollars do save horses and allow our barn doors to be open.

And also while I am here I'm going to hijack this for a minute Frankie and BEG anyone out there to please consider being a foster home for us. We must have more foster homes available in every state as fostering is the HUB of our existance.

For those that have sold down and have room for just one more, we need you.

For those that can travel with a trailer and help us transport, we need you.

For those that have time that would like to help manner a horse that needs it, we need you.

For those that have expertise who might like to train a horse in any capacity, we need you.

For those that like to help the injured and re-hab we need you.

There is a place for you with CMHR to help. Inquire with any questions you may have. Just contact us.

Thanks Frankie, WE NEED YOU! The floor is back to you now!

Much love and appreciation to all.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 6, 2009)

Well my check will be in the mail next week!!!!



. So keep a look out. I am glad I am able to help. I hope everyone has a happy fat thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 7, 2009)

oh lol, who do I make the check out too??? Gini????


----------



## REO (Nov 7, 2009)

Holly, when I sent my check in a few weeks ago, I made it out to CMHR. I guess that was ok to do.


----------



## Gini (Nov 7, 2009)

Holly at WhiteTailsMinis said:


> oh lol, who do I make the check out too??? Gini????


[SIZE=12pt]*Please make all checks out to CMHR.*[/SIZE]

*Marty is right about the horses we took in this week. Their horrible fate had been sealed until one of our SC's found this place and got them out.* 

[SIZE=12pt]*The CMHR horse's thank you for saving their lives!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay. Great thank you!


----------



## chandab (Nov 7, 2009)

I've sent my first $15.00 donation via paypal. I wanted to be sure to get at least one in, but I also want to wait and see what some of the challenges are.


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's what some monnies are used for:

Transportation is the biggie. We are grateful that Hauled Wright has worked with us giving us a discount in moving our horses to foster homes. Sometimes in a dire emergency we cannot wait for hauling and we have to find individuals to do it for us and we offer to pay for gas.

When horses arrive in our rescue we try to get them a complete vet exam within 48 hours so we know what we are dealing with; unless its an emergency such as an injury or illness and then we will have a vet there upon arrival. Sometimes an X ray is in order. Other times we spend money on certain supplements, ulcer medication, teeth floats, pain meds, probios, vitamins, and farrier work.

Most of the time our foster homes do not need or want our assistance in sharing feed or hay, but if they do, we are able to offer it. There have been eye injuries requiring surgery and of course we geld all the stallions as soon as they are able to handle it. This adds up fast and we only ask $200. for our adoption fee in hopes of replenishing some of the money it cost us to take care of that horse.

For the $200 adoption fee you get a healthy horse who has been evaluated who is up to date on vaccinations, teeth, farrier, with a currant coggins and health paper for travel and some have been trained to drive for you. That's a good deal.

We never want to be in the position to have to close the barn doors and refuse to help because our funds were depleted.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't believe it's that time of year already!!! CMHR you guys rock!!! So I was getting ready to send in my $3 and of course all the animals started piping up "me too, me too!!". Even the goat wanted in!! Geez. soooo with 13 minis, one big horse, the goat, and of course the 4 dogs and 6 cats wanted part of the action too, then add hubby and I. Now I've got to get the calculator out!




Donations on the way!!


----------



## candycar (Nov 7, 2009)

We just sent our donation. Thank you CMHR for all you do!

I was talking to hubby today and saying how much I would love to be able to to foster some minis for CMHR. I'd love the challenge of bringing horses back from bad places to happy beginnings. Unfortunatly we don't have the right setup.- YET- I can't wait 'till we have the proper space to become a foster home for CMHR.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you all soooooo much!!! All of your money will be put to the BEST of use!

How would you like to get half your money back? Are you part of the Secret Santa and still need to get a gift?

We have a $20 gift card from Double Diamond Tack,,,DD,,,yeah, and THANK You!

All you have to do is donate $40 and the gift card is yours! Just respond here that your donation for the DD gift card is on it's way. You may pay by paypal, or snail mail postmarked by Weds.

I think your Secret Santa would love it!!

To the first one who responds here,,,it's yours!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2009)

Just a reminder, the information you need, where to send paypal and snail mail donations, is listed on page one under the original post!

Thanks


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's just make it a CMHR pary weekend!





We have a match!!!

Between now and midnight tomorrow, Sunday, a private donor will give $3 for each donation made by paypal!





So your money is worth more!

So if 20 members donate via paypal between now and midnight Sunday, that is another $60! Your donation amount makes no difference.

Let's get that extra $3!


----------



## Gini (Nov 7, 2009)

Frankie said:


> Let's just make it a CMHR pary weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frankie, one donation elgible!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2009)

Keep'em coming guys!! We have more $3 to add to your donation!!

Thank you to all.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2009)

We all have so much to do, Thanksgiving is less than 3 weeks. Please take a minute to hit that paypal button today! Your donation today is worth an extra $3!

It all adds up, making your $3 contribution important, so yes, you DO make a difference. And Thank you so much for making a difference with each one of the horses CMHR help.

Paypal!

Paypal!!

Paypal!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 8, 2009)

we have many things to be given away. I'm hoping Frankie got the pictures I sent her. I think I had her e-mail wrong the first time.

Be looking for some wonderful things coming!!!!!.

Gini


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2009)

We still have the challenge for the Ozark Gift Certificate and the one for the Double Diamond Card is still out there. Check previous page on how to claim!!

We still have a few hours before our match is over. Pay by paypal by midnight and another $3 will be added for you!!



. This silent donor has enough $3 for your donation, so hurry, RUN, hit that paypal button!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2009)

If you have never been to the CMHR web page, I hope you will take a few minutes and look around their site, it will give you a very good idea as to what they do and the horses lives they have changed for the better.

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Miss Tennessee is on the past rescue page for 2009. I happened to be on line when the post came through. I remember yelling at the computer, like it was the computers fault. I got in touch with several board members in a matter of minutes. Reading her story and seeing those pictures, it just tore right through me. I couldn't begin to imagine how a little horse got into this condition.

But that is all behind her now! She is of good weight, good coat, playful, will always have feet problems but that is tons better,,,all because CMHR cared enough, had the finances that you have provided, to go in and get her.

I hope you take a look at her page, cause you'll be getting new pictures very soon!!!

And oh, Misty says hello and thank you to all who helped!


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2009)

Well folks if you thought the saga of Miss Tennessee was horrid, I have been given permission by our President Connie to enlighten you on the horrible fate of some of our horses we have rescued.

Better sit down for this and get the vomit bag ready:

Someone was breeding horses for roasting purposes. Yes you heard it right. Roasting parties. To roast them on the spit. Can't say where, when or who but the bottom line is we have them now safely in our custody._ NOTE: We have nothing to do with the legalities involved, and trust they are being dealt with accordingly; we just have the horses out of there which is our job. _ These little ones have not been handled or fed and are being evaluated physically and mentally. Who knows what the heck they saw and have experienced. Oh if they could only speak to us. They will have to remain in foster care for quite sometime until they settle down and learn the basics, especially trust.

We have another little colt turned over to us for his own safety because he watched his own mother be torn to death by pit bulls, and the owner didn't want it to happen to him.

There are others but these are the top cases I wanted to bring to your attention to again let you know what your dollars are doing.

For those that haven't donated yet, please know that any money you send us at all is going directly to the saving of these poor animals and more yet to come.

OUR 2008 THANKSGIVING PRESENTATION

They cared. Do you?




Much Love to All and Thank You, Thank You, Thank You


----------



## sedeh (Nov 9, 2009)

> Someone was breeding horses for roasting purposes. Yes you heard it right. Roasting parties. To roast them on the spit.



OMG That is horrible! Makes you wonder what's happening to those minis that sell cheaply at auctions. Thank you CMHR for saving those poor horses.


----------



## Gini (Nov 9, 2009)

Marty and Connie thank you. That is a story that needed to be told. When the board was notified action was taken to obtain the pony's, however, the idea of what these horses

had to endure at the hands of that person I can't even get my mind around it. The horror of what these pony's went thru is unbelievable and unimaginable..

For the new people on this form and those that don't know. I have had the question raised why we are selling these items that Frankie is going to put up in the giving of thanks. These are not being sold they are prizes in the challange. All the prizes have been donated by various people that help us. We gratefully thank all of them.

Carolyn, aka "Frankie" has done this every year for the last 4 years and this is the 5Th year. CMHR would like to thank Carolyn and let her know how much we appreciate all her work in doing this "Giving of Thanks"! You are the best!!

Please read Marty's post above, of the plight of the pony's that came into the rescue.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2009)

No, really. This was done by a person I share this planet with? Wow,,,just wow.

CMHR,,,thank you so much, better for them would of never had happened if you hadn't stepped in.

I need no thanks, all I do is talk and hope someone listens and responds. YOU do all the hard work and there are many a horse out there that are extremely, extremely grateful this Thanksgiving Season.

People need to stop being stupid, or I'll always need a bigger barn. Geezzzeee!

We just want $3!! Really, just $3!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2009)

GOOD MORNING members! Here's wishing you a wonderful day filled with exciting horsey moments!





We still have several prizes to come for those who donate, one BIG one will be listed later tonight, so make sure you check back this evening!!

It should be fun, and at the end, one very happy person!

Or, paypal is open 24/7, or so I hear.


----------



## Gini (Nov 10, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 10, 2009)

I just paypal'd my teeny donation. It is not nearly enough, but hope it helps!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 10, 2009)

MISS JULIE !! Im sure Frankie will tell you there is no such thing as a "TEENY DONATION" Im pretty darn sure there is no one that could possibly take on 6,7,8, or more rescue horses and give them everything they need by themselves....most people do not have that kind of money. But together, all of us, as a group, by donating 1.00, 2.00, 3.00, what ever we can afford...we can make a difference in the lives of these little ones. DO NOT THINK OF ANY DONATION AS TEENY!! It ALL helps!

O.K. Im done!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 10, 2009)

Just sent mine for each of my sweet babies I am blessed to enjoy life with - I'm so thankful they are safe and happy with me and not out there suffering like so many others are. Thank you, CMHR, for all you do!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 10, 2009)

I just donated and then read this thread and WOW! The horrors out there and then you see the wonderful and it warms your heart. You guys are amazing and do wonderful work!! Hats off to you. I am on our local humane society board so I know how hard it is. We can all learn from you. Thank you!! And I love your $3 idea. Do you mind if we take the idea and do something similar for our humane society? Not on this board of course, I just like the idea. Thank you all!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2009)

I think we have a wonderful prize that ANY good horse person would like to win!!

I have donated my yearling son out of National Reserve Champion, Cross Country Take My Breath Away." Taker", owned by Erica.

Take Two, aka T2, is a wonderful yearling, gorgeous color, AMHR boy who has a lot to offer that special someone!

He was shown this past year at a few AMHR shows and placed some 3rds in his class, always being the smallest. I am telling you he will only get better as he matures. He was trained and shown by our own Leeana Hackworth. When I decided a few months ago to donate him to CMHR, Leeana continued to work with him, free of charge to make him that much better for you, the winner. Leeana has also donated his board until Jan. 1 Thank you Leeana!!! What a generous donation of your help and time.

Here is what you will be winning. Yearling colt, T2, with show experience and a total of already 5 months of training in Halter and manners,,,and this boy has manners!! Free board until Jan. 1. If you want to geld him you will also receive $100 towards a gelding fee.

The winner is responsible for transport fees and any health certificate needed.

So how do you win? If you donate $20 to our CMHR Mission, your receive a prize ticket. $40, 2 tickets and so on. If you have already donated $20 or more and want a ticket, pm me, you will receive one.

You want more chances to win a ticket,,,easy,,,get someone else to donate. Find another donor, they need to only donate $10,,,they need to state here on the thread that they are donating for (state your forum name) A second chance prize ticket. It is a second chance because you HAVE to donate first. If you get 6 members to donate, you have 6 more prize tickets. You can NOT go back here and ask someone who has already donated to help you with a second chance,,,unless they donate $10 more.

Many people will donate, but don't want the prize ticket. This too gets the word out more about our Mission, and we for sure need your help to do that!!

Drawing will be the morning of Thanksgiving, by my Grandson who loves these little guys.

Here is a page of information about T2, along with pictures of him, his sire and dam. There is also a link to a video of him.

http://www.greencreekstable.com/cmhr2009.htm

Please, if you have any questions, pm me, or email at [email protected]











I trust you all and have no worries of the home he will go to. Best of Luck,,,and let's get that money rolling in!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2009)

AHHHHHHH!!

The link is correct, we have a host problem, working on so PLEASE check back, please, he is worth your time.

Sorry

AHHHHHHHHh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2009)

Until the host fixes the problem,,,,sorry.

T2 is a gorgeous silver bay with 2 blue eyes and a very wide blaze. He is about as kind and as smart as they come, so willing, and enjoys showing.

Leeana has him to where he does great with the farrier, bath, clipping and loading.

He is up to date on all and is such an easy keeper.

Again, questions, please ask.

Hope his page is up soon.

Donations for the tickets accepted through midnight, the night before Thanksgiving. You have over 2 weeks for the second chance tickets!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay I spoke with Carolyn earlier and I just got home around 9:00 ... freewebs was down for a few minutes this morning but was fine after that, I just tried to go to www.freewebs.com but I could not get it to load, but I looked into it and they are down for maintenance and should be up in a few hours. I've never had any trouble with them until now, of course



.

Will let everyone know when the link is working ...my plans are to get new photos and video tomorrow.

He is a marvelous colt - He is just starting out ..... LOTS of potential!!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2009)

Leeana said:


> Okay I spoke with Carolyn earlier and I just got home around 9:00 ... freewebs was down for a few minutes this morning but was fine after that, I just tried to go to www.freewebs.com but I could not get it to load, but I looked into it and they are down for maintenance and should be up in a few hours. I've never had any trouble with them until now, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently, Freewebs.com has changed to webs.com I found this out when I tried to update my site and was directed to the new webs.com site. They are down today due to a cut unground cable, or so the notice on the site says. I hope they are up soon.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 10, 2009)

They moved to webs.com a few months back but its always directed me to their home page fine. I cannot get them to load at all, googled and it said once a year they are down for a day to update things. Really hope they are up soon.......


----------



## Gini (Nov 10, 2009)

Leeana, thank you for doing this for CMHR! We appreciate both you and Carolyn !!....





Gini


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2009)

They are up and running!!!

Wheeewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!



What a generous donation. Boy you all just never cease to amaze me. Huge Thanks to you Carolyn and also to Leanna!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2009)

I have 4 I could show,,,finances to show 2 maybe 3. My hope is he continues to show, but if not that's ok. He would be a nice asset to any farm!!

Please take a look at his page. If you are not in need of a boy, maybe you know some one who is.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2009)

Wanted to post a few of the questions/answers I have received about T2.

He was measured at shows and is just under 34, expect him to mature at 35.

He has not been tested for LWO. I have no positive girls and it wasn't needed.

His bite is good and pictures will be added of that.

Hope this helps and thanks so much.

If you are not interested in a ticket to own him, that's ok, this Mission is not about him. It is about CMHR and your $3!! We thank you all greatly for any and all $$$$$$


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2009)

I know we always start a little slow,,,but we have to have a start point.

So Gini,,,do you have a total for us to date?

Just two more weeks folks!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2009)

Let's see if we can blow right through these!!!

We have 2- $10 Gift Cards from Ozark, THANK YOU for your continued support.

To win one,,,donate $20, you win one gift card AND a prize ticket for the colt, T2.

So the above for 2 different donors.

We also have a $20 gift card from Double Diamond, whoo-hoo thank you!!! To win, donate $40 and you win the gift card AND 2 prize tickets for the yearling colt.

What a deal!!!





Two for one! Actually three for one as you just helped a horse in need!!!

Paypal or snail mail.

Post on here which you are trying to win so we know what is avaliable!!!

Boy did your money just go a long way!!!!

Where to send money, or to use paypal is listed on page 1.


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]*As of now we have donations in paypal and mail of $123.00. Thank you Carolyn for doing this each year and especially to you and Leanna for the donation of that wonderful stallion and training! What a great opportunity for someone to own that beautiful boy!! We are starting out slowly but I know it will pick up. You're right when you say look at our own horses and they are well fed, have vet care, and a home. I can't imagine what the pony's went thru prior to coming in to us. Please everyone just $1.00 from each one of us will add up to help these horses.*[/SIZE]

We have 9 horses in now and we never know what tomorrow will bring. Any horse in need will be welcomed into CMHR. I hope we never find out what it's like to turn a horse away because we don't have the funds. Please know every dollar counts up to help these guys. CMHR is all volunteer. No one is paid to do what we do. Marty and her wonderful graphics and video's, Connie, for taking on the Presidents job and keeping everything on track and the board organized, Shannon, for keeping all our records straight and being the go between for our web page. Kitty for taking quite a few of our horses and retraining them so they can get into good homes and doing transport. Wendi, for her expertise and her help in advising us on some issues we come across and being a foster. Susan, for helping at the Worlds and doing transport within her area. Me, I just keep the books straight.

Please know we all do this out of our love for the horses. A lot of time is spent keeping this rescue going, and we still need FOSTER'S in every state. Please consider fostering if you have an empty stall or area the horse could use. All it takes is going to our web page downloading the forms, filling them out and mailing to Shannon.

Please come join us in the CMHR rescue.

Carolyn, didn't mean to get on a soapbox so I'll step down now!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2009)

Really, the thanks go to all of those you listed Gini, they for sure are the backbone and the force behind CMHR.

Some people don't have the space, or the trailer, and we understand that. But I think they all have the $3, that is as important and we want to make sure you know that.

Your $3 is important.





You make a difference.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 11, 2009)

I will be sending money,I would LOVE to win such a handsome boy



,and he's not very far away



.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 11, 2009)

I just gave mine. You guys do a great job!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you so much from the horses!!

What a great wake up call this morning!

It's going to be a great day!


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2009)

Carolyn I will send the names to you that have donated the $20.00.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 12, 2009)

Do I make the check,snail mail, out to Gini Acton?


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2009)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Do I make the check,snail mail, out to Gini Acton?


Please make all checks to CMHR.

We appreciate all the help for the rescue horses.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you all so much!!





You are much appreciated!

We still have unclaimed gift cards!! From page 6.

All info on how to send money is on page 1.


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2009)

It's pay day!!! Well, for many anyway.

We sure hope that means it is pay day for CMHR as well!

I know, put them first on the pay billing list, that way you don't forget.





More great prizes to come!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sent mine out this morning


----------



## Leeana (Nov 13, 2009)

I clipped on Take Two a bit yesterday...there is a really GOOD looking colt under that fuzzy winter hair!!!!!! He has matured a lot since Spring and is looking *fabulous*!!!!

Long LONG neck, deep blue eyes ...... he's a love





Measured him as well ... he is right at 33" and I am sure he will stay under division.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed



,I'v never won anything maybe this is my chance



.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish all of you the best of luck, he is a wonderful boy!!

By doing this he doesn't even realize how much good he is doing,,,or maybe he does.





To get your donation in:

To donate your $3,

Paypal

[email protected]

Snailmail

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronado View Rd

Tuscon, AZ 85739


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't send much at all (lost my job and husband has to take a 20% pay cut to keep his!) but I know I *DO* have $3.00. In fact, I will be mailing a little more than $3.00 next week!





Thanks for all you are doing for these babies!


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 13, 2009)

We would like to donate 50.00 and if there are any gify cards that we would recieve we would like to donate them also.

We will paypal tonight

Thanks Dawn Sayles

Vintage Farms


----------



## Gini (Nov 13, 2009)

Vintage_Farms said:


> We would like to donate 50.00 and if there are any gify cards that we would recieve we would like to donate them also.We will paypal tonight
> 
> Thanks Dawn Sayles
> 
> Vintage Farms



Dawn, CMHR would like to thank you....

Gini


----------



## Gini (Nov 13, 2009)

NoddalottaFarm said:


> I can't send much at all (lost my job and husband has to take a 20% pay cut to keep his!) but I know I *DO* have $3.00. In fact, I will be mailing a little more than $3.00 next week!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all you are doing for these babies!


Diane, from all of us thank you...


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you ALL so much!!!

I want to make sure you know something, and this is the honest truth from all of those at CMHR. There is no, "all I can send", no "just I can send", no "it's only this amount". Every amount is important, from $1 to $1000. Each $1 is worth something. That dollar just purchased something for a horse in need.

No one ever thinks, that person only sent this. What CMHR thinks is wow, that person is helping. If CMHR cared about the dollar amount you donated, this mission would not be The $3 Mission of Thanks. It would be the $3000 dollar mission of thanks for those who were rich before you owned horses.





No matter what the dollar amount, by giving, YOU are making a difference!!

I want to thank each and every one of you for taking the time to read, for donating, for caring, and for making a difference.

This Mission was actually set up for those who truly want to help and large dollar amounts are not possible, we all understand that. Hince, the $3 Mission.

Will have another wonderful prize later today, so check back!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonderfully worded Carolyn. Every CENT counts - every single solitary penny is important and we appreciate it so very much. You will just never know how much each and every one of you are appreciated. We have folks that cannot afford to donate anything monetarily but donate their time and services and that is so appreciated also. What I am getting at is EVERY SINGLE PERSON IS SO VERY MUCH APPRECIATED. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2009)

We have a little trivia game for you with great prizes!

Rules are simple.

It costs $5.00 per entry, then ( pay pal/or snail mail) your donation.

Email your answers to me at [email protected]

All correct answers will be checked for the donation and put in bowl for 2 names to be drawn....each of those people will get their choice of a holiday halter from the CMHR Barn ( donated annonomously )

Forum Trivia

1. Blood Parrot Cichlids and Mbuna Cichilds are new additions to who's family?

2. The dubbed 2005 forum baby?

3. What did Emma ( Ahleys baby ) dress up as for Halloween?

4. Teddy and Jordy happily live with which forum member?

5. Anoki ( Kathryn ) has had a great year showing what breed of dog?

6. Besides Rachel, name at least 1 of Sabers favorite play mates.

7. Kim ( Crabby Chicken ) showed us a couple of great paintings. She included 1, and mentioned that it was her pet that passed away. What was the pet she was refering to?

8. Matt seems to always have beautiful litters of puppies around his place. How many puppies did Callie have in her last litter?

9. Who organizes our Secret Santa drive every year?

10. What does CMHR stand for?

11. Someone just got a new logo. 2 antlers w/a horse head in the middle....name that farm

12.Marty tried real hard to repair a couple of wax family heirlooms. What were they?

13. Dirty Holly is now living in what state?

14. Marbles has captured everyone attention....who owns this great little horse!

15. Which forum member tries to have a weekly date night once a week w/her son?

16. If you could help just one sick horse w/a 5.00 donation, would you??

17. There was a problem w/some of the Nat'l Jackets...what word was spelled wrong?

18. There is a new section on the forum that people are enjoying. What is it called?

19. Australia's most famous little dwarf mini is called?

20. Name 2 horses that use to be owned by forum members that are now overseas?

O.K. type? email, snail mail just get your answers in and mail in your donation and at the end of the contest you can win one of 2 fancy schmansy halters from the CMHR Barn Store!! If the winner drawn has answers 100 percent, the matching lead will be added with the halter!!!





Thank you greatly to that donor!!!

One entry, $5, tons of help!

This is going to be fun!!!!

Drawing on the 25th.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2009)

Whew!!!! We sure have a lot of prizes avaliable!





Let's sort some out.

We have gift cards from Ozark and Double Diamond,,,we have a yearling Colt,,,we have some nice, new, holiday halters!!

And much, much more to come!!

We have less than 2 weeks!

Gini, do we have a total today?


----------



## Gini (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Carolyn!

I've been gone all day and just got home. Went to the mailbox and we now have a grand total of

[SIZE=14pt]*$308.00*[/SIZE]

Thank you all that have donated for the rescue's. Frankie and Connie are right every penny counts! We have 9 rescues in now and at any time that could increase drastically.

We never know, but we would like to be prepared if that should happen. Again, we hope to never close our doors due to lack of funds for these horses. It just isn't an option for CMHR and we hope you are with us.

Those that have contributed we want to thank you! Thru the efforts of everyone we can continue to help the horses that have been abused, neglected or for whatever reason has come thru the barn doors.

[SIZE=14pt]*Thank you all!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

It's Sunday, relax day!

Hug a mini!

Donate to CMHR!

Rock on the porch!

Donate to CMHR!

Watch a little football!

Donate to CMHR!

Order in a pizza!

Donate to CMHR!

Watch the Indy Colts!

And............!!!

Thanks for the total Gini! $3 at a time.


----------



## Gini (Nov 15, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]*Wow what a fantastic offer from Lisa at Ozark!! *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Anyone from the start to the finish that donates $10.00 will get a $5.00 gift certificate from Ozark*[/SIZE]

$50.00 will get a $10.00 gift certificate

$100.00 will get a $20.00 gift certificate

I will get started and get Lisa the names that have donated these amounts so far.

Lisa and Ozark have been a long time supporter of CMHR. CMHR truly thanks Lisa and the crew for all their help!

Lisa has also said that anyone that donates and wants to give the gift certificate back to CMHR is fine.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

WOWSER Lisa, thank you so very much!!!

Right now what a $100 could do for you. A gift card from Ozark, a Gift Card from Double Diamond, and 5 prize tickets to win the colt!

Now THAT'S a deal!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2009)

Just so it doesn't get lost






I have donated my yearling son out of National Reserve Champion, Cross Country Take My Breath Away." Taker", owned by Erica.

Take Two, aka T2, is a wonderful yearling, gorgeous color, AMHR boy who has a lot to offer that special someone!

He was shown this past year at a few AMHR shows and placed some 3rds in his class, always being the smallest. I am telling you he will only get better as he matures. He was trained and shown by our own Leeana Hackworth. When I decided a few months ago to donate him to CMHR, Leeana continued to work with him, free of charge to make him that much better for you, the winner. Leeana has also donated his board until Jan. 1 Thank you Leeana!!! What a generous donation of your help and time.

Here is what you will be winning. Yearling colt, T2, with show experience and a total of already 5 months of training in Halter and manners,,,and this boy has manners!! Free board until Jan. 1. If you want to geld him you will also receive $100 towards a gelding fee.

The winner is responsible for transport fees and any health certificate needed.

So how do you win? If you donate $20 to our CMHR Mission, your receive a prize ticket. $40, 2 tickets and so on. If you have already donated $20 or more and want a ticket, pm me, you will receive one.

You want more chances to win a ticket,,,easy,,,get someone else to donate. Find another donor, they need to only donate $10,,,they need to state here on the thread that they are donating for (state your forum name) A second chance prize ticket. It is a second chance because you HAVE to donate first. If you get 6 members to donate, you have 6 more prize tickets. You can NOT go back here and ask someone who has already donated to help you with a second chance,,,unless they donate $10 more.

Many people will donate, but don't want the prize ticket. This too gets the word out more about our Mission, and we for sure need your help to do that!!

Drawing will be the morning of Thanksgiving, by my Grandson who loves these little guys.

Here is a page of information about T2, along with pictures of him, his sire and dam. There is also a link to a video of him.

http://www.greencreekstable.com/cmhr2009.htm

Please, if you have any questions, pm me, or email at [email protected]


----------



## Gini (Nov 15, 2009)

Stall Snack (apple flavored).

1st $25.00 takes it and this includes the postage. You will also get the $5.00 gift certificate from Ozark so the actual cost is $20.00 for this treat for your horse. With winter coming and some horses being stalled. This will keep them occupied while in their stall. You will also get a raffle ticket for Carolyn's beautiful horse *Take Two *being trained by Leeana at Green Creek Stable. Leeana has also donated the board for "T2" until Jan 1st. Thank you Leeana, that is a wonderful offer!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great weekend and enjoyed your minis!!

We have so many great prizes right now, a great time to donate, you get sooooo much more for your dollar.

Any questions on any of them, just let us know, we would be happy to answer your questions.

Wow, just a week and a half!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello to all of you forum members! As you may have heard, I took one for the team yesterday, right in the keaster! A little knot, little hole, but I am doing good! Just need a cushion to sit and am loving my Hannah Montana bandage.



Mom told me about all of your responses and how much you cared. I was wondering where the 73 hugs came from, I just thought she was going a little over board, geeze, now my necks sore! She also told me the responses were the same in numbers as the $3 Mission, and I was wondering why? So I figured it was because you have know me since I was a baby and too it wasn't a good thing to happen, believe me. You know, plus I am just pretty darn cute.



I too thought maybe it was because my mom could tell you what happened to me. But my fellow mini relatives don't have a mom to tell you, well, my mom is trying. Because they can not get to the forum doesn't mean they aren't out there, and don't need you, just like I did. Gosh, actually they need you more, they don't have a mom to hug them 73 times.

I don't have much allowance, so I am asking for you to help me. If you are one of the 1800 who read about me, helped me, took an ounce of prevention from that, can you give to CMHR? I sure would appreciate it.

I have a sister, Misty, who came to live here because of CMHR. She's ok I guess, when she's not stealing my show, but I look at the positive side, one more to treat me like the Printsess I am! Just giving facts.

Just because you can't see them and don't know their name, doesn't make them less important than me. ( Don't let that get out, could ruin my reputation)

So I had a bad day yesterday, all my other days are pretty darn good!



.

I want to make all mini's days bright and full of hugs and brushing and applesauce beet pulp!

What do you say, can you help me?

Mom says you are the best and I sure believe it!

Gotta run, need to change bandages, what do you think, Dora or Cinderella?

Your Friend, and thank you!

VV's Picture Perfect Prints


----------



## Leeana (Nov 16, 2009)

To the future lucky owners of this FANTASTIC colt standing out in my barn - "Take Two" ...

I'm going to throw in a BRAND NEW personalized barn halter with his name on it to go home with his new lucky owners!!!

I may even throw in lunch or dinner if you decide to pick him up in person!


----------



## Gini (Nov 16, 2009)

delete


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2009)

Leeana,

I'm sure T2 will look great in a new halter!! Thank you so very much! I think that gives you, the winner, a complete horse!

We still have prizes and the forum trivia game!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, CMHR is in need of 50 foster homes in the OK area. So we better get on the stick here, get the donations rolling in, because I think they are really going to need it!!

If not with a foster home, or transport, we've all gotta pitch in here! Only $3!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanksgiving is almost here, in just over a week. Just from reading the forum I know we have a lot to be thankful for, we all do.

I hope you can find it in your hearts and pocket book to share with those unable to help themselves during this holiday season.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2009)

Sometimes we get things all jumbled, sorry for that. Also not everyone posts that they have donated, but still receive their prize.

Gini, could you let us know what is still avaliable?

I know the forum trivia game is still going on, as are the prize tickets for the colt.

Could you let us know what we do have left?

Have more prizes to come!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2009)

Frankie we have the candle hanger, paint by number breyer model horse, 3 new stall guards, a Raw dog food book, book on endurance riding and competition, book on going distance ( complete resource for endurance horses0, 3 new foal blankets from Pondlake stables, 1 set of 4 beautiful cards made by Liz at Ojai minis, 1 set of 4 beautiful cards made by liz's mother Dottie. Both sets are a WOW!!! We have the gift certificates still a few from DD and we have lisa's at Ozark. Do you want me to post the picture's.





Gini


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you please post the dollar amounts needed to win each item?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks so much Gini, that would be great! I know this is additional work for you as well and it is MUCH appreciated!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2009)

Tomorrow it will be one week before Thanksgiving!!

A very generous donor only wants to hear what you are thankful for this season. That's right, all you have to do is post, saying why you are thankful and this person will donate $1 for each post!!





From now until midnight tomorrow (Thurs) a dollar will be given for each post, only one post per forum member please. But it can be as long as you'd like!!

How easy is that, you get a dollar to type!



!


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2009)

Frankie said:


> Thanks so much Gini, that would be great! I know this is additional work for you as well and it is MUCH appreciated!!!!


I will get the pictures up tomorrow. Thanks for your patience with me. Now going down and telling what I am thankful for.


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2009)

I am Thankful for

my life

my husband

this earth and everything and everyone on it.

My many awesome friends

my horses!!!

All animals, they hold a huge part of my heart

This forum and my forum family

for a home, food and all in my life that I'm thankful for every day

Mary Lou who without, there would be no forum or LB. I feel she has done MORE for the mini horse world than almost anyone else I can think of. She lets me help here and she knows how much that means to me!

Electric blankets!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 18, 2009)

I am thankful for

my family

my horses

all my other animals

my job

I am thankful for everything in my life that I take for granted everyday. I hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm thankful for my family and friends



.I'm thankful for all my animals and this forum! I'm thankful for having a wonderful home close to my family.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 18, 2009)

I am thankful for everyone in my life. Especially my kids, my husband and his wonderful family. I am also thankful for everything that we have because there are alot of people who dont have very much. I dont take nothing for granted. I am thankful for ALL of our horses and all the other animals we have ( its like a petting zoo here lol ).

I am very very thankful to all the wonderful people at CMHR and every other organization that rescues animals. Tears me apart to think that people could do such harm- physically and emotionally. So I am very thankful to you!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2009)

I am thankful for:

My human family, and my fur family, my DH who puts up with me, my animals, my hobbies that take time away from him. I am thankful for Mary Lou, Mona and all the moderators on the form. You all are terrific! I am especially thankful for the wonderful friends I have met here on the form, and all the great knowledge that is shared on her.


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm thankful for:

my family - human and furbies

LB forum


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 19, 2009)

I am thankful for my husband, my children, my family, my horses and dogs, my job, my home....


----------



## Tammie (Nov 19, 2009)

I am thankful for my family, my home, my animals, my wonderful friends, all the wonderful and generous people on this forum, for CMHR and all of their angels...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 19, 2009)

One of the things I'm thankful for is that there are people in the world who will take care of those unfortunate animals whose owners refuse to care for them. It doesn't matter whether the neglect or abuse is caused by cruelty, ignorance, or financial problems those people who are willing to step up are angels.

I'm also thankful that, although I'm not in a position to foster or help with transport, I am in a position to make a donation. My check for $50 will be in the mail on my next trip to the mail box!


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2009)

I"m thankful for knowing the love of my Husband and my son gorgeous son Daniel.

I'm thankful that I was able to have known and adored and loved my child Michael.

I'm thankful for all my great wonderful friends.

I"m thankful for the opportunity to have such wonderful and beautiful animals.

I'm thankful for the opportunity to sit on the Board of Directors for CMHR and be a part of this wonderful organization that helps horses in need 24-7.

I am thankful for all these wonderful horsemen here on the forum who stand behind us 100%.

I am thankful for Mary Lou and Mona who have also stood behind us and devoted their time and space for us.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 19, 2009)

I am thankful for:

My friends and family; my animals; being semi-healthy; my husband's back surgery made him 90% better and in 80% less pain; I have a roof over my head and food in my fridge; I am still able to pay my bills; I am thankful for all the people and animals I have met/had in my life, because each and every one made me a better person.

Though we are still struggling through it, I am thankful for Dave Ramsey and his Financial Peace University. If you don't know who he is, look him up. You will be thankful for him too!






I am thankful that even though my husband had to take a 20% (or is it 25%) paycut, he still has a job and his hours have been kind of steady this week.

I'm also thankful that the office where I worked got H1N1 AFTER I was layed off. I am *NOT* happy they got sick, just thankful it happened after I was gone.

I'd like to thank God for all He has given me and for listening to me ...... a *LOT* lately.








God answers knee mail!!!!! He really does!

One more..... I'm thankful to CMHR and to the donor who is sending them $1.00 because of this post!! God Bless!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 19, 2009)

I am thankful for so much, but this Thanksgiving I'm most thankful for our new baby girl (our 1st child after 3 pregnancies that didn't work out).


----------



## sedeh (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm thankful for so many things! My health. My family and friends. That I have a job and a roof over my head in these hard economic times. That I have a computer and internet and can escape to Lil Beginnings on a regular basis!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2009)

Frankie and all here are some of the things we are offering this last week of the Mission of thanks. This is in addition to the gift cards that will be sent at the end of the mission.






Gently used but looks new! Price new $27.95

First person to post they want this at $12.00 +postage






Raw feeding is the hottest topic in tog care today.

Gently used but in great condition new $12.95

First person to post they want this at $5.00 +postage






Like new condition. Price new $27.50

First person to post they want this at $12.00 +postage






1 hematite horse pendant (deep silvery gray). Donated by Sage at Crystal Paths

First person to post they want this at $11.00 +postage






1 aventurine horse pendants (sparkling soft green) Donated by Sage at Crystal Paths

First person to post they want this at $11.00 +postage






Beautiful votive chandelier that can go on table or be hung out on the patio. Candles not included. This is 21" high I just couldn;t get

the picture bigger.

First person to post they want this at $15.00 +postage






Cards by Liz at Ojai Miniatures. These are cards but I was thinking you could group them and matt

and frame them. Beautiful!!!

First person to post they want this at $15.00 +postage






Fleece foal blanket size 18” Made by Pondlake Stables

First person to post they want this at $11.00 +postage






Fleece foal blanket size 22” Made by Pondlake Stables

First person to post they want this at $12.00 +postage






Fleece foal blanket size 24” Made by Pondlake Stables

First person to post they want this at $12.00 +postage






Fleece foal blanket size 20” Made by Pondlake Stables

First person to post they want this at $12.00 +postage


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2009)

There is a post on page 11 that shows other items that CMHR has up. Remember this all goes for the rescue horses.






Small cowboy hat frame. Pewter color

First person to post they want this at $4.00 +postage






New teal colored stall guard

First person to post they want this at $17.00 +postage






Christmas stocking horse running

First person to post they want this at $6.00 +postage


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, I'd love the jump cups and the video for obstacle driving! I'll donate $50, can I get two of the stall guards too? I need to send a check. Cool stuff, thanks to those who donated!

Edited: I am also very thankful for my life, my family, my many blessings, and thankful to those people who work so hard for the animals that have been let down by humans.


----------



## REO (Nov 19, 2009)

Salt & pepper shakers for me please!!!

I'll send a check when I know the total. Thanks!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I am ever thankful that all my family (whether by birth or by love) and my animal friends are all well and happy going into the winter season.


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2009)

Magic said:


> Oh, I'd love the jump cups and the video for obstacle driving! I'll donate $50, can I get two of the stall guards too? I need to send a check. Cool stuff, thanks to those who donated!
> Edited: I am also very thankful for my life, my family, my many blessings, and thankful to those people who work so hard for the animals that have been let down by humans.



I'm putting your name on these and taking them off now. I'll send you your total.


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2009)

REO said:


> Salt & pepper shakers for me please!!!
> I'll send a check when I know the total. Thanks!


I'll get your total to you and take them off the the sale.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to all sooooo much!

We only have a few hours, midnight tonight, just post what you are thankful for and a $1 donation will be given for you!!!

All you have to do is type!!

Goooooooooo!!!!


----------



## albahurst (Nov 19, 2009)

I am so thankful for the many blessings that I have daily.

For the ability to walk to the barn each day, I am thankful.

For the piles of poop around the barnyard, I am thankful my horses are healthy and not colicky. I am thankful I can pull the wagon around and scoop it all up- it builds up my strength and endurance.

For the warm nuzzles I get while I do my chores, I am thankful.

For the playful antics of my buddies in the corrals and pastures, you give me all a reason to get going in the morning and not be a complainer, for you all need me and I need you.

For a supportive husband and family, I am thankful.

For friends who share the love of miniatures, I am thankful.


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 19, 2009)

I would like the cards by Dottie Briggs and the Appaloosa mare and foal stocking.

Sue


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2009)

Shaladar said:


> I would like the cards by Dottie Briggs and the Appaloosa mare and foal stocking.
> Sue


Sue I will take them off and let you know the totals with the shipping.


----------



## horselover161 (Nov 20, 2009)

I would love the Rhodonite horse pendant and I Need a Nap tee. Please send me the total and I will PayPal the money over.

Thank you for all you are doing for the horses!

Tanya


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2009)

We only have ONE WEEK every one!! Just ONE week!!

We have prizes to win, a horse included, we have money to collect, turkeys to bake, house to clean for company, black Friday to prepare for, and in there somewhere, I hope for money to give this Thanksgiving season!!






WE NEED YOU!!

Times a wasting! Turkey can wait, these horses can not! Waiting can in many cases mean to late!!

Do something for you today, to make your heart smile,,,give, help a horse you do not know his name!

THANKS TO ALL!


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## wantminimore (Nov 20, 2009)

I just sent a donation via paypal. Thanks to everybody that's doing this and to everybody at CMHR!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Gini,

What about a total today??

Last payday for some before this Mission ends,,,,don't forget to put CMHR at the TOP of your bill paying list!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hi Frankie and all*

Our grand total as of today is-----------------------

[SIZE=14pt]$730.50[/SIZE]












:BananaHappy

*Whoooo this is awesome and much needed!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2009)

Grrrrrreat job everyone!!

And thank you soooooo much!

Let's keep it roll'in through the weekend as we all know how busy we'll be this coming week!

Every dollar makes a difference!!

We still have gift cards avaliable,,,thank you again so much to Ozark and Double Diamond for your continued support and caring hearts, you are much, much appreciated!

You can still win a prize ticket to win a colt out of National Reserve parents, his info and how to win is on page 5 of this thread. He is already trained and has been shown. Thanks Leeana so much for helping with T2, he has been in great care.





For info on how to donate to our Mission, paypal or snail mail, see original post.

Let's have a big, BIG weekend!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2009)

WOW!!!! This just in...................




















[SIZE=12pt]*OK Gini...I have a challenge for CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks. I will donate $100 PLUS, an additional $5.00 for every matched ($100) donation but only until midnight tomorrow night and each donation must be from a different person. GO!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2009)

We have another challenge!!!!

Thanks so much to this special donor for this match!!

I would like to put out a challenge. Sunday and Monday, for every dollar sent in, I will match it $1.

Sunday NEEDS to be a busy busy day!!! Your money is worth a bunch now!!!!!!!

Thank you special matchers!!

(Is that a word?)


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2009)

We have another challenge!!!!

Thanks so much to this special donor for this match!!

I would like to put out a challenge. Sunday and Monday, for every dollar sent in, I will match it $1.

Sunday NEEDS to be a busy busy day!!! Your money is worth a bunch now!!!!!!!

Thank you special matchers!!

(Is that a word?)


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2009)

> Thank you special matchers!!(Is that a word?)


LOL it is now!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2009)

We have a 3rd match here!!! Can you believe it!!!

For all paypals between now and midnight Monday night, yet a another dollar will be added per donation AND another dollar added to any snail mail that is postmarked either Monday or Tuesday!! Sorry Gini, more worked, I'll need those postmarked those two days!

We have 3, count them 1, 2, 3,,,,matches for donations over the next few days! THREE

Soooooo, donations over $20 will get you more money for those matches AND a prize ticket to win the Colt AND a Gift Card from Ozark!





Now really, is there any better deal in town??? I think not!!

GO HIT PAYPAL!!! CD's don't give you this kind of interest and this is a better cause!

What are you still doing here,,,GO,,,DONATE!!!

,

Paypal

[email protected]

Snailmail

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronado View Rd

Tuscon, AZ 85739


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2009)

I have donated my yearling son out of National Reserve Champion, Cross Country Take My Breath Away." Taker", owned by Erica.

Take Two, aka T2, is a wonderful yearling, gorgeous color, AMHR boy who has a lot to offer that special someone!

He was shown this past year at a few AMHR shows and placed some 3rds in his class, always being the smallest. I am telling you he will only get better as he matures. He was trained and shown by our own Leeana Hackworth. When I decided a few months ago to donate him to CMHR, Leeana continued to work with him, free of charge to make him that much better for you, the winner. Leeana has also donated his board until Jan. 1 Thank you Leeana!!! What a generous donation of your help and time.

Here is what you will be winning. Yearling colt, T2, with show experience and a total of already 5 months of training in Halter and manners,,,and this boy has manners!! Free board until Jan. 1. If you want to geld him you will also receive $100 towards a gelding fee.

The winner is responsible for transport fees and any health certificate needed.

So how do you win? If you donate $20 to our CMHR Mission, your receive a prize ticket. $40, 2 tickets and so on. If you have already donated $20 or more and want a ticket, pm me, you will receive one.

You want more chances to win a ticket,,,easy,,,get someone else to donate. Find another donor, they need to only donate $10,,,they need to state here on the thread that they are donating for (state your forum name) A second chance prize ticket. It is a second chance because you HAVE to donate first. If you get 6 members to donate, you have 6 more prize tickets. You can NOT go back here and ask someone who has already donated to help you with a second chance,,,unless they donate $10 more.

Many people will donate, but don't want the prize ticket. This too gets the word out more about our Mission, and we for sure need your help to do that!!

Drawing will be the morning of Thanksgiving, by my Grandson who loves these little guys.

Here is a page of information about T2, along with pictures of him, his sire and dam. There is also a link to a video of him.

http://www.greencreekstable.com/cmhr2009.htm

Please, if you have any questions, pm me, or email at [email protected]










I trust you all and have no worries of the home he will go to. Best of Luck,,,and let's get that money rolling in!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, my head is spinning!!



We already have 1 paypal donation of $20.00 tonight..... How awesome is this!!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 21, 2009)

Frankie said:


> I have donated my yearling son out of National Reserve Champion, Cross Country Take My Breath Away." Taker", owned by Erica.Take Two, aka T2, is a wonderful yearling, gorgeous color, AMHR boy who has a lot to offer that special someone!
> 
> He was shown this past year at a few AMHR shows and placed some 3rds in his class, always being the smallest. I am telling you he will only get better as he matures. He was trained and shown by our own Leeana Hackworth. When I decided a few months ago to donate him to CMHR, Leeana continued to work with him, free of charge to make him that much better for you, the winner. Leeana has also donated his board until Jan. 1 Thank you Leeana!!! What a generous donation of your help and time.
> 
> ...


If transportation is your worry and holding you back from donating and entering to win Take Two -- DO NOT LET THAT STOP YOU!!!

I've got several trips planned over the winter (Indiana, Michigan, Tennessee, Central Ohio and Poss heading to WI in Jan) and I can for sure help with the shipping some! Possibly will have a shipper here within the next two months as well. Please do not let that stop you from donating ..... we will get him in your barn! I guarantee it! I'm offering a "free board period" through the 1st of the year .... I have no problem keeping him longer just contact me. He's in the barn and looking great and boy has he matured over the past few months!!!

I clipped on him a bit last week but my blades died ... I have both Monday and Tuesday off so I hope to make it to TSC and get some new blades and finish him up to get photos on one of the two days.

PS - Gini ... I just got your voicemail, I've been in and out all evening and going into work here in just a bit so will send you a PM real quick before I head into work


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

I need to hear the sounds of those Paypal buttons being pushed!!!

Big day ( we have 3 matches for the day,) Sunday!!





It just doesn't get any better!

It's going to be a BIG day!

Gooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## blueprintminis (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been waiting to donate. Now seems like a good time with [SIZE=14pt]3[/SIZE] matches. So, I just paypalled a donation of $50.00 to help CMHR help the little ones.

Gini, if the autumn leaves halter/lead is still available, I'd like it. Email me with the shipping cost and I will send a check to cover that.

I am thankful for Carolyn who takes on the annual "mission" and does such a wonderful job with it! So, Thanks, Carolyn!!!!



Frankie said:


> We have another challenge!!!!Thanks so much to this special donor for this match!!
> 
> I would like to put out a challenge. Sunday and Monday, for every dollar sent in, I will match it $1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

It is still available and I will get it out to you . I will be sending everything won out by Wed. .


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Carolyn and all. I just wanted to show you just one of the mares we picked up a few weeks ago. I would like to introduce you to Faith aka Momma Pony.

From when we first saw her until today in her foster home. One of the pictures has Dixie in it. Both Faith (Momma Pony) and Dixie were going to be roasted and fed

to a group of people. These were some of the horses Marty told you about.











You will see a lump on her underside. It has been checked by a vet and it is a fat deposit.






Dixie and Momma Pony eating






Faith AKA Momma Pony saying thank you to everyone for your help


----------



## jayne (Nov 22, 2009)

Here comes $50 via PayPal from all our fat and happy equines at Red Pony Ranch. Seeing Faith-Momma Pony with all those burrs in her mane reminded us of how happy and blessed we are here so we decided to pitch in to help all those momma ponies out there. We're approved to be a foster home here in WA, so maybe someday we can have a mini in need come visit us too!

Jayne

OHHH, I forgot!! Double or Triple THAT, baby!! Any gift cards that might go along with this should go to CMHR, too. Thanks!


----------



## esty (Nov 22, 2009)

look for a paypal from me.

Thanks

E


----------



## shelly (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect time to donate--look for a paypal of $20 from me(Michelle) and my herd!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!

Thank you! And

Thank yoouuuu!!

And especially Thhhaaaank You!!

And if I forgot any one, I am sorry, and soooooo THANK YOU!

I just knew it was going to be a great day!!!

If you need to send by snail mail, no worry, one of the matches are for you, just get it postmarked the next 2 days.

Whhhhoooooo!!!!!

I gotta say though, Laura, I am so proud of you! I think I normally have to go get you, but when I looked today, there you were. It did take a way some of my fun, but proud of you the same!





Let's keep this Sunday match party agoin!!!!

You ARE the best!!


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 22, 2009)

OK, the picture of Faith Momma Pony and her burrs sent me over the edge.

Just paypal'ed a $100.00 donation from my horses:

Pearl, Sera, Julie, Ruby, Chrystal, Earie, Dorie, Roy, Spirit, Dandy, DJ, Wins, Cash, Rocky, Ace,

and Starbound.

Sue

edited to add : The gang wants any gift cards we might win to go to CMHR.


----------



## bevann (Nov 22, 2009)

I am sending$100 via pay pal in just a few minutes.I offerd a farm tour(for a catch -donation to CMHR) and the people gave me$20 when I told them about CMHR They gave my grandaughter $20 for doing the tour and she donated it to CMHR.Off to PayPal to donate for such a good cause.I hope the people that were going to eat Minis and ponies choke on it or get food posioning.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

I wanted to tell you how Misty is doing, and show you. (Miss Tennessee)

You can see her before on the CMHR website under past 2009 rescues. She had to be carried out and was beyond thin, her feet were broke off and infected.

Well that is no longer, and long past memory for her. She is healthy, of good weight and she feels good, loves to play as you will see in the pictures taken just today. In one of the pictures where she is standing still, she is even holding up the worst front foot as to say, see all better!!

She keeps up with all of them, loves to horse play with her buddies, is mostly on the go, and I think is one happy little girl!

I can't remember when she wasn't part of the gang, and I hope she feels the same!

Thank you so much to CMHR and also to Misty's wonderful foster family.





A big thank you to you, the donor, it could not have been done with out you. YOU did this for Misty!!!

If she could say herself, I am sure she would thank you as well. I hope it does your heart good to know that little black horse running in one of the pictures, would not be running if it had not been for you.

Thank you so very much from Misty's grateful family!

My site will not let me uplaod, Gini will get pictures up shortly, thank you.

And enjoy!


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Gini said:


> Carolyn and all. I just wanted to show you just one of the mares we picked up a few weeks ago. I would like to introduce you to Faith aka Momma Pony.From when we first saw her until today in her foster home. One of the pictures has Dixie in it. Both Faith (Momma Pony) and Dixie were going to be roasted and fed
> 
> to a group of people. These were some of the horses Marty told you about.
> 
> ...



Sue and all that have donated to CMHR. THANK YOU!!!!!

We have some wonderful people in the miniature horse world especially on LB! When I became a member of CMHR a number of years ago. I came in with the idea of taking in mini's that people could no longer afford to keep. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I would see such cruelty that people inflict on these wonderful animals. I have been a horse lover all my life and finally got into the mini world and I will now say I have never seen anything like Faith (Momma Pony)! I can't even imagine the pain she must have been in until rescued. She is now in a wonderful foster home with Liberty and Dixie. They will all get the love and care in the foster home, while waiting for adoption. Her foster family says she is a loving, wonderful friendly horse. I think with the evaluation period and care she will make someone, possibly a child a wonderful companion.

For going thru all she has and to be friendly and loving to her foster's is amazing.


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Carolyn, I am getting Her pictures loaded in Photobucket now and will get them right up!


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is Carolyn's Misty that was formerly known as "Little Miss Tennessee"

Carolyn she looks wonderful and happy now, what a change! I will add some of her rescue pictures in a little while to show the difference!!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 22, 2009)

It breaks my heart to hear that people are so cruel to animals. I resuced a pony several years ago. It was sad, the whole situation. I fattened her up and she lived another 2 good years. (The vet estimated her to be around 35 or so) She did not come from people who were poor, just very ignorant.

Liz


----------



## chandab (Nov 22, 2009)

I've donated a couple times during the $3 mission. If I've qualified for any gift cards, I'd like to donate them to CMHR.

Thank you for all the wonderful work you do.

That Dixie is sure pretty.


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

chandab said:


> I've donated a couple times during the $3 mission. If I've qualified for any gift cards, I'd like to donate them to CMHR.Thank you for all the wonderful work you do.
> 
> That Dixie is sure pretty.


Thank you Chanda.

Isn't Dixie beautiful! She is still very scared and is not as in your pocket as Momma Pony. The fosters will work with her and she will soon be a friendly horse...


----------



## bevann (Nov 22, 2009)

If I am qualified for any gift cards or win anything just keep my stuff for CMHR.I don't need anything except my animals and the good friends I have made because I have Minis.


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Here are the before and after pictures of Carolyn's CMHR horse Misty she adopted. This was also a very horrific rescue. Miss Tennessee as she was called collapsed in Marty's arms. In the picture in car we didn't think she would survive the trip to the vet. She was also left in that dark barn filled with trash until the owner decided to sell her. Marty could hardly breath in that stench filled barn so I can only imagine what Misty was breathing 24- 7. We are also showing pictures of her little hooves that the man took a hack saw to. Again, these are the things we see and try to help the horse. Right when Carolyn heard the story, she wanted to adopt her. The adoption was approved and it took quite a few months until she was well enough to travel. The rest? Well you can see in the pictures how she is today! Thank you to her wonderful foster home and her wonderful adopter Carolyn!

Before pictures:

The barn where she lived 24-7 without coming out. Rotten hay, very little water and urine stench along with other smells.






In the trailer right after rescue






In the car rushing down the mountain to the vets. Not knowing whether she would survive the trip...






The hoof that this person sawed of with a hacksaw. It was a wonder she could stand!






Believe it or not the pictures below are the same horse.
















A little information about CMHR: This organization was started by some miniature horse lovers on the LB forum that had found a little colt in distress. Taken to the vet they found there was no hope so he was humanely euthanized. This group had named him 2nd Chance while trying to save him. It is in Chances memory that this rescue was started, and Mary Lou let us have a place on the LB forum.. Thank you Mary Lou! We also want to thank Mona for the web design and Charley letting us do the auction.





CMHR is a non seizure rescue and these horses we have shown are just a few of the many we have taken in, have brought back to health and adopted out.

We rely on the $3.00 mission of thanks, contributions from people who donate and the donations matched by their employers. We have our auctions, and now have opened a sales barn here on the forum. Again, all of us thank you for your support of these horses!

Please remember we are a 501c3 not for profit so you can take your donation as a tax deduction.

Thank you again!

Gini


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

bevann said:


> If I am qualified for any gift cards or win anything just keep my stuff for CMHR.I don't need anything except my animals and the good friends I have made because I have Minis.


Bevann, thank you so much!

Gini


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

I just can't believe someone thought that was ok.





But, it is all behind her, as you can see, nothing can stop her now. In each picture you will also see Sam, they are the same age and play together all the time. Actually in the first picture that is his head, trying to catch up to her, she prides her self on staying a step ahead of him, but also plays and leans on him. He (gelding) has been a great caregiver. So those nasty feet, although now very good, keep her from nothing!

Thank you to all who have helped Misty, and with this Mission, all future Mistys!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 22, 2009)

I wanted to take a moment and stop in at this wonderful thread again and THANK EVERYONE so very much. It is due to your generosity that CMHR will be able to continue to rescue and rehabilitate more Miss Tennessee's aka Misty and Momma Pony's aka Faith and many more that have come through and will continue to come through this rescue. I am ever so proud of each and every one of you for every donation no matter how big or small - they* all* count and give us the opporunity to continue to help those in need. You are all a blessing to us and more importantly to the horses......................Thank you - Thank you- Thank you!!!











I also want to thank the wonderful Board Of Directors. You all are very special to me.

Thank you to EVERY foster and adopter, every transporter and volunteer. I am proud to be a part of this organization.


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 22, 2009)

Please donate any gifts cards and whatever that I might be eligible for to CMHR. My horses have all they need.





You guys ROCK!!!!!!

Liz


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Liz

Thank you.

Gini


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

We still have some time left this Sunday to make your money worth so much more!!! We have 3 wonderful donors who are adding to each and every donation today, 3 awesome members! Just heard from them, they got more money to match, so keep it going!!!

Don't forget, snail mail tomorrow gets you a match too!!

Hmmmmm, I don't see many new members. Please, join in, we would love for you to, please? Jump right in, you are welcome and appreciated!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!

We only have 4 days to go!! Where did the weeks go?!?!

Come on every one,,ONLY 4 DAYS TO GO!!!






We still have hay to purchase, teeth to be checked, rescues to be transported, vet bills to pay!!!!

Only 4 days!!

Did I say, just 4 days to go?


----------



## horselover161 (Nov 22, 2009)

I just sent another $100 by PayPal. A portion of these funds is from the Equestrian Exchange. A friend and I hold a consignment tack sale twice a year in NC and VA. We receive a lot of donations which we sell and then donate the funds to horse rescues, therapeutic riding centers, 4-H groups, etc. We did receive a few miniature items so I just want to thank those that donated tack this year to help make this donation possible.

I know it takes a lot of time and money to save these little horses. Thank you for all you do!

Tanya


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, let's see if I can get some new members attention! Right now 3 different members are adding to each donation. If you are a new member, let's say in the past year as this is your first Mission, if you donate between now and midnight, not only will those 3 folks be adding to it, but so will I. Since it is the $3 Mission, I will be adding $3 to each donation made by a new member between now and midnight. You may donate whatever, I will add $3.

Do you have any idea how much your donation will be worth? Me either exactly, but it will be a lot!!





Now go, donate, paypal!!!

Thank you Tanya!!!! And your club!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 22, 2009)

I will be sending $24 for my eight minis at $3 each! Go Chances! From Deedee, Frog, Falcon, Mister, Charm, Pinky, Rio and Tori!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you Chanda,,,thank you Esty,,,to all, thank you!!





You, hey you, I see you here. Have you donated? But there is so much to be thankful for this season. I hope you share. We need each person!

Are you new? Boy is your money worth a ton right now!! Can you help? Just asking for $3,,,really!!

Thanks to all! I promise to shut up soon,,,maybe!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

WooHooooo,, a big thanks CC!



. Thank the herd as well, they should know they are doing good!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks so much Liz, Lisa, Jana, Leeana, and Holly!!!

Thanks every one!! Everyone!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey Gini,,,what does our tote board read?

As it is the $3 Mission, our goal for this year, some due to the economy is $3,333.33!

We always have a last few day rush and I know we will again! Total will not be avalable until early next week, have to figure all the matches and get them turned in.

The winner of the colt will be announced Thursday evening.

So Gini,,,how hard do we work the last few days? What's our total to date???


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Are you all ready for this????????????????????????

Even without any of the matches we have




















[SIZE=18pt]* $1555.30*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

You guys are the best!! I truly mean it, I hope you are feeling good for all the good you have done,,as you should!! So that doesn't count matches, or some I know are in the mail,,NO FEAR we can do this!! We are going to need alls help! Tell a friend, a forum buddy, a neighbor, relative,,anyone!! Let them know we could use their help. We CAN do this!





4 days,,,in case I haven't said, we have 4 days to go!!

Great total, again, thank you!


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been waiting for a total from Gini so I can pay for my stuff (plus shipping) and I was planning to add $3 to that but if I don't get the total and get to mail off my extra $3 in time, will I miss the match thing?



I don't want to have to write and mail and extra lil check. Can the $3 I'm going to send be included? What do you say match person?

I want to send it in the name of Ava, my new mare who arrived yesterday. There is good reason.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 22, 2009)

Gini said:


> Are you all ready for this????????????????????????
> Even without any of the matches we have
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

REO,,,no worry! We will watch for yours and include in the match,,,thank you!!

There is a match too for those snail mailed the next two days,,,so see your postman!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2009)

I goofed... Reo you have a pm. I am sorry about not getting the totals. Don't worry your's will be matched.





gini


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2009)

Whew!





Thanks!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2009)

What a great weekend!!! Thank you so much to all!!

I guess we still have 4 days, ok so I can't count,,,if you count today and Thanksgiving! We CAN meet this Mission goal!!

Keep it up!


----------



## Jackie (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you get mine? I was going to use if for membership, but this way you get three ?? times for the same money



Now watch me win one of those babies and try to explain that to my husband - I never win anything !


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 23, 2009)

What happens with the matches and the chances on that beautiful colt for those of us who used snail mail? My check went out on Friday and I'm not sure you'll get it before the announcement of the winner is. My guys talked me into sending $50 cause they want a new barn buddy. Will I even have a chance of winning?


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2009)

Appylover2 and everyone. Please e-mail Frankie if you have paypaled or snail mailed your donations and want raffle tickets entered. I don't want to put you in if you really didn't want to enter. So please all let Carolyn know your want entered. We don't want to leave anyone out.

Also, thank you one and all for your donations. LB is the greatest forum ever and you all *"ROCK!!!"*

Like Carolyn says------

[SIZE=36pt] *ONLY 4 MORE DAYS!!!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] *let's all make this the best year ever for the "$3.00 Mission Of Thanks". The horses need all of us!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2009)

Just got a phone call and the Tennessee Miniature Horse Club is sending $200.00.


















*Thank you to all the members of the club!!*


----------



## Connie P (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow! I am SO amazed at the generosity of everyone. Thank you SO much! XXOO


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just sent it via paypal, sorry it took so long....

Thanks for all you do for the minis!

love,

Robin


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2009)

The horses in the CMHR rescue tell me they are so appreciative of all of their "family" here on LB Forms. They are now saying Thank you, Thank you, for caring about us and helping to get each and every one of us a home for Christmas. Our foster Mom's tell us they love us and we get the treats they have in their pockets! They also give us hugs and kisses on our noses. Wow we've nevr had that befor! Some of us got left in patches of grass that we couldn't eat for the burr's. My friend Momma says it was hard to take care of her baby cuz the burrs hurt while he was nursing. Any way just wanted to come on and thank you for giving us hay, nice water and clean stalls and best of all a chance of having a better chance for a good home.. Your friend Dixie

ps I will be up for adoption soon and I promise to be good! My Mom tells me I'm a purty horse!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]*Here is Faith aka Momma Pony when she had her foal with her. He had to be weaned early*[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]*I love this picture of Momma Pony now as her eyes say it all. "Thank you for helping me out of that horrible fate of being someone’s barbeque meat. I was to be roasted on the spit!"*[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]*The CMHR board would like to thank all that are helping us out with these horses. As our CMHR President said "every penny counts when you are trying to help these guys"!*[/SIZE]

We can't stress enough how much all of you mean to these CMHR. This is going to be bad end of the year for the horses. Next year promises to be even worse. Again, you all are helping us to never have to close our door's to a horse in need and we dearly thank all of you!! We also need Foster home's in all states. Please come join us!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks again to all!!!

I receieved 12 emails, pms about the tickets on the colt, so if you have sent, I'm sure I have it. If I get time I will respond individually to make sure.

Thanks for double checking with me!! I do know several of you have more than one ticket too.

You guys have been great!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2009)

I have responed to all who have emailed, to double check. The others I already knew and am sure they are aware their name is already in the bowl!!

Thanks to all and best of luck!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2009)

THREEEEE days, just three days to go!! We can dooooo this! You all have been the best! Thanks so much from all the horses!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 24, 2009)

One of our fosters is having x-rays today to find out why he is limping. Another example of what all your wonderful donations are used for.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Gini please explain about Mama Pony. Is she one of the 50 or so horses in Oklahoma that CMHR (Marty?) was talking about earlier? I know you're limited in the information you can/want to share, but an update on the situation might help get donations in.


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2009)

Donna and all

Momma Pony and her foal came to us thru a wonderful person that had seen these pony's when they went to purchase one this jerk had for sale. This person was horrified at the condition of the horses. Most of them like Momma Pony, some maybe not as bad. This person, not CMHR, purchased as many as they could and some of the worst they saw. The rescuer turned 3 of the horses over to CMHR. These horse were in a group that were going to be used for barbecuing by this jerk. I just can't fathom something like this happening to these beautiful animals.

The horse Connie posted about this morning, Alex going to the vet. Alex and his Momma were where their owner's pack of pit bulls got in and killed his momma. A neighbor saw what was happening got him to turn Alex over to them. They took him to the vet, had him gelded, all shots and then turned him over to CMHR. There are some wonderful people in this world and especially on this forum who help us with these horses. All of you that have donated money, supplies like wormer's, halters, leads and even the gift certificates some of you all turned back to CMHR help us with these rescue horses. At this time of the year, we have some blankets that if needed will be sent.

Donna, you asked if this was a part of a herd of 50 horses. I know there is a herd but the neighbors again are working with these people hoping to educate them as to the proper care of horses especially in the winter. Yes if these horses get turned over and I'm not sure how many there are. We will need people with trailers and places for them to go. I just want to remind everyone that this year especially with the economy we need the help. One of our biggest needs is foster homes in every state. Please go and fill out the forms if you are able. We have to have places for these and other horses to go to if any get turned over. If we get more than one or two in at a time it is a horrific job to try and find places for them to go. We are on a stand by for however many come out of this herd. If we get a call we have to move quickly.

With this all being said, I know I'm speaking for all the CMHR Board when I say THANK YOU!! We want to thank Carolyn (Frankie) for taking the time away from her very busy life to do this each year. This is the 5th year!!! Thank you Leeana for helping Carolyn, thank you to all that put up the challenges and the people who put up the gift certificates. You are all awesome.

A special thanks to all of you that have donated to the[SIZE=12pt] *$3.00 Mission of Thanks*[/SIZE] As Connie said there is nothing too small for a donation. If it's $.50, $1.00 or larger amounts it all goes for a good cause "The Horses".

Miniature horse people are the best!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2009)

Sure wish I could do more, I hope it helps in a small way.

I can't do much, but talking I can do, and that's all it takes. You all do the hard part.

Thank you so much!

I do love doing it!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 24, 2009)

Christmas stocking, 2 mares at the stream

First person to post they want this at $6.00 +postage

***************

I mailed a donation yesterday but then saw this stocking as I was re-reading this thread. Is this still available? I would love to have it. Please let me know how much shipping would be and I can get another check out tomorrow before the holiday!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 24, 2009)

NoddalottaFarm said:


> Christmas stocking, 2 mares at the streamFirst person to post they want this at $6.00 +postage
> 
> ***************
> 
> ...


I will pull it down and package it for you. The postage would be $2.85 Just need your addy.

Thank you again for helping us.

Gini


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Gini.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2009)

We are just down to TWO DAYS!! Geeze how did that happen, it seems we just got started!



it has been so much fun, plus met some new people, that was great!

I know it is not easy this year to come up with some extra to share and so we greatly appreciate you sharing what you could. You are all so very much appreciated!!

The mail still runs tomorrow, that still counts toward the mission and paypal is open Thanksgiving Day!!!

The bowl is filling with the tickets for the colt, have checked and double checked to make sure all who qualified are in there.

We need a big push, we just have 2 days!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2009)

Wheeeeewwww! We are down to the last two days!!

Lots to do for tomorrow, you are already on here, hit that paypal buttom before leaving for the store!

Ok, now go get your turkey!

TWO DAYS!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys how 'bout an update. Haven't seen a total since Sunday. Sure hope it's gone up since then!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2009)

We only have ONE more day!!

Just over 24 hours!!

Come on guys, I see you on here!! Let's give it one more push, we can do it,,,someones got to start,,,just post you are kind of late but here ya go,,,or you want to jump start all the others!! Be first!! We are still short of our goal and we sooooooo need YOUR help!! Paypal or snail mail is just fine!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Gini,,,just what is our total, gotta see just what we do need!!

???


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2009)

Only 24 hours to go!!

Someone get us started for a great last 24 hours!!






Pretty soon you won't have to listen to me much any more,,hey, you'd donate for that wouldn't you? Pay to keep me quiet!





Let's rollllllllllll!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 25, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt] *$1935.80*[/SIZE]

All of us in CMHR want to thank you all for your support of these wonderful horses!!

From all of us to all of you-------Have a happy and safe holiday.

*[SIZE=36pt]Happy Thanksgiving!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2009)

Goal is $3,333.33

I still say we can do it!! Still have matches to be included,,,I know there are some just mailed,,,and please, it is ok to get it in the mail this weekend to be part of the Mission.





Drawing for the colt will be done tomorrow by my Grandson after dinner. I will announce the winner later in the evening. Best of luck to everyone and thank you so much!

Help us reach this goal!! Several have donated more than once. If you have not donated yet, I sure hope you will consider it at this time. It could be your horse, or a horse of a friend that CMHR will save, they need to have our support to do so!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2009)

There are sooooooooo many people on the forum right now! I hope you read and consider, we are only asking for $3, really.

How to donate is on the very first post of this thread.

Thank you





Thank you





Soooooo much!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Did what I could. I know every $ counts so I hope others do what they can. I know that $3 is what is being asked for, but heck, three $1 donations will add up to that so lets all give it our best shot.


----------



## stanlee (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey everyone. Only a few more hours to HELP A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets do the best we can!!!!!!!!

I saw the total above and donated 65.20 to bring it to 2001.00. It just seemed so fitting since 2001 was the year my dear dad lost his battle with lung cancer






And also the same year my wife and I were blessed with our beautiful daughter Olivia Lee.











I know money is tight every where BELIEVE ME. But every single penny donated is so APPRECIATED and is for A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!

I have had the extreme pleasure to Foster for CMHR on different occassions and it has been NOTHING BUT WONDERFUL!!!!!!!

Carolyn I applaud you for all you have done and your efforts with this Annual Donation are a BEAUTIFUL GIFT.








GINI, SHANNON, CONNIE, MARTY, and all the others at CMHR well you know what I think of you guys











HOPE EVERYONE ON THE FORUM HAS A TRUELY BLESSED THANKSGIVING HOLIDAY............

Lee, Aurie, Olivia, Luke, and NIK


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2009)

All you can do, and any you can do is meaningful!!

Thank you so much!

I would like to wish all of you a wonderful Thanksgiving Day! I hope your day is filled with good food and laughter with family and friends. If you find yourself here on the forum today, I hope you have the time to help us reach our goal. All you have done has been so appreciated!! Thanks to Gini, Leeana, Lisa, Jana, all who have donated gifts and prizes, all who came up with more money for the matches and challenges, all who have donated then given back their gift to CMHR, all who have donated, Mary Lou for giving us this space, and you for reading and caring. To each, you are the best and I can't thank you enough for making something so small and simple be successful.

I wish you all the happiest of Thanksgivings!!

So you have waited until the last day,,,we are just fine with that. Paypal open today and the mail runs tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 26, 2009)

Again, I want to thank everyone for their donations. Carolyn for devoting her time and energy to come on here many times a day for encouragement. Carolyn you are the best! leeana you are fantastic for training T2 and putting the many hours with him, Mary Lou, for letting us kind of take over this forum for the 3 weeks with our push for the rescues you are awesome and we thank you! I won't name donors as there are so many, but you all know who you are. We thank you so much. I don't believe there is any one of us that are not hurt by this economy and the generosity you have shown to these rescues is phenomenal! Again, please don't think that "oh, I only have this small amount of change."

Like all have said on this topic, every penny counts and it all adds up with the other pennys sent in.

You all have a very* [SIZE=14pt] HAPPY THANKSGIVING!*[/SIZE] I know the rescues will. They now they have feed and their wonderful fosters!

Most of all they are safe...


----------



## Leeana (Nov 26, 2009)

So when do we find out who won this fabulous colt standing out in my barn??


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving and were able to spend time with those you love.

I had to work this morning but then was able to spend dinner with my family, including my daughter and her son who were home from NY!

We then did the drawing for the colt. My Grandson Tommy did the drawing for us and it was just to funny!!

We ended up with 58 tickets, thank you all so much!! Had the tickets in a bowl, stirred them well and Tommy drew. After he drew I asked him to read the name, he said, but it's not a name Grandma. What? I was sure they all had been written on. I asked if he was sure it didn't have a name,,,yeah Grandma look, there's no name, it just says, The Case Family!!!!

So a huge congratulations to The Case Family!!!



. I appologize as I don't have your name, so sorry, but none the less, you have a new boy, fully trained and can't wait to meet you!! Please pm or email me([email protected]) with all of your information, name, address and I will get you in touch with Leeana, where he is currently at and I will get his papers taken care of!!

Thank you again to all!!!

Oh, I do have a backup winner, just in case.


----------



## REO (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats to the winner!





Carolyn, you're awesome to donate your colt like that and Leeana for her help too.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2009)

Gosh I feel bad, Gini do you have their names? Maybe when they see this and post they will let us know, and I hope you accept my appology for not having all the information.

I am very excited for you, and T2!!! I wish you both tons of enjoyment and a lasting friendship!





Congratulations again to the Case Family!!!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG! I can't believe I won! I've never won anything before. Lol. I just did the happy dance in my kitchen several times. I can't even type (I'm having my daughter type this) haha. I'm soooo excited. I still can't believe. I had to read the post a few times. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 26, 2009)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> OMG! I can't believe I won! I've never won anything before. Lol. I just did the happy dance in my kitchen several times. I can't even type (I'm having my daughter type this) haha. I'm soooo excited. I still can't believe. I had to read the post a few times. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are going to love T2



:wub


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 26, 2009)

First thing I did when I got in the door, is check to see who won. We had to family dinners today, so we've been gone most of the day. My name is Laney. My husband's name is Joel. We have two kids, Acacia & Cayden. We're excited about the new addition.


----------



## Gini (Nov 26, 2009)

Congratulations Laney!!! I'm glad you answered as I just got on the computer.

[SIZE=18pt]* "CONGRATULATIONS"!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 26, 2009)

Carolyn,please give Tommy a big hug for me



. I think tonight alone i'v looked a T2's pic atleast 20 times,lol. I need to go to bed so I can get in on the crazy shopping in the morning, but i'm wired now. Happy Thanksgiving everone,this is one i'll never forget



.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 27, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]CONGRATULATIONS TO THE CASE FAMILY![/SIZE]

AND THANK YOU SO MUCH TO EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE $3.00 MISSION OF THANKS!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Laney!!!!!! Hope you have LOTS of fun with him!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thankyou,we're getting ready for our 3rd Thanksgiving dinner and I can't wait to tell the rest of the family. For those of you who don't know,I live on our families farm. My grandparents,parents,2 sets of aunts and uncles and a cousin. All the women are horse crazy. My grandma is in her 80's and rides all the time




. I can't wait to go get T2



.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 27, 2009)

Congratulations Laney!!!! He is a BEAUTIFUL boy!! Please post pics when you get him. How awesome was that for you!!


----------



## shelly (Nov 28, 2009)

:yeah



CONGRATULATIONS CASE FAMILY!!!! T2 is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you,i'm still in sh.ock



, I can't wait to go get him



.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 28, 2009)

When will you have the final total raised? I'm curious to see how you did this year.


----------



## Gini (Nov 29, 2009)

NoddalottaFarm said:


> When will you have the final total raised? I'm curious to see how you did this year.


Right now I am sure the total is over $2,000.00 I need to get with Carolyn to find out about the matches which will bring that total up.

I am getting everything ready to go to the post office tomorrow to mail out what everyone won.

Everyone was awesome in their donations to help these horses. We thank you all. I will post when I have the absolute total. CMHR thanks each and every one of you for this

great response to the *$3.00 mission of thanks * that Carolyn started 5 years ago.

Carolyn, CMHR is blessed to have a great supporter like you! Every year you take the time away from family, work and your own farm chores to help the rescue horses.

[SIZE=14pt]*THANK YOU!!*[/SIZE] CMHR wants to also thank Leeana! Thank you for your training of T2, the boarding and your offers throughout this Mission. You are terrific!! Most of all we thank all of the donors for their kindness and support. Without all of you donating to CMHR for the horses it would be very hard to keep up helping these mini's.

[SIZE=18pt]Thank you one and all!![/SIZE]


----------



## Connie P (Nov 29, 2009)

Amen Gini! I say what she said!









You are all absolutely wonderful! The horses thank you!


----------

